
Ask HN: I have a startup idea, I don't how to move forward? - arjitkp
I am a noob in this field, I started learning how to code in Python, been a few days. I do have this idea and I want to try and give a pilot run to it. But all I have is and idea, help me what should be my next step
======
mc_hammer
(optional) kickstarter

build it

get users

get funding

(why this order? its easier to get funding if you have users. also get
funding! its hard and expensive to run a company)

expanding on the build it:

get a template you like from themeforrest.net (really $5-20 for a template, is
amazing, people spend $80,000 for a design and website or app... )...just get
one that matches your site function close enough, its only $10 so you can
change it later

start building your app and site or product

build a MVP - Minimum viable product, basically a stripped down simple version
(not every whiz bang feature you could add). The goal is to build this in a
few weeks and get it out there so you can see if its going to take off or not.
(theres tons of articles on MVP).

edit: the other posters idea about testing the idea is very valid also. there
are other ways to test it too, like putting some sample ads on craigslist or
ebay and seeing if you get any calls. or putting a landing page (emails)/order
page and seeing if you get any orders (then cancel them and apologize) to test
the validity of the idea.

------
facorreia
Your first step should be: get out of the building[1].

Go meet in person and talk to 5 to 10 people in your target market. E.g. pay
them a cup of coffee, or set up a 15-minute meeting at their business place.
Ask them what their major pain points are, and validate that your solution
would be valuable to them. You'll know that if they (at least informally)
agree to pay you $x/month for such solution.

You'll either learn a lot about what's really important to solve, or find out
early that there's not a market for it.

[1] [http://www.inc.com/steve-blank/key-to-success-getting-out-
of...](http://www.inc.com/steve-blank/key-to-success-getting-out-of-
building.html)

------
CaiGengYang
Most important thing is to build something that a core group of users love ,
once you build a product that a small group of dedicated users love, it will
be much easier to get funding from VC's or angel investors ..

------
cdvonstinkpot
You might have some luck hiring a team of developers rather than going at it
yourself. Something like:
[https://www.imoneza.com/about/](https://www.imoneza.com/about/)

------
marketkarma
Buy a $5 virtual service instance at DigitalOcean
([https://www.digitalocean.com/](https://www.digitalocean.com/)) and get to
coding.

~~~
arjitkp
What is it? I have no idea how to use it. Apologies for that

~~~
marketkarma
It's an inexpensive cloud hosting service that would allow you to get your
idea up and online.

These might help:

[https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/?q=python](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/?q=python)

------
arjitkp
What about the technical aspects like the coding part? I am learning Python as
of now. Anything else I should get my hands dirty on

------
cdvonstinkpot
Or this: [http://www.cocreatellc.com/](http://www.cocreatellc.com/)

